
Trees not profits: how I made sure that Ecosia can never be sold - kkm
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/trees-profits-how-i-made-sure-ecosia-can-never-sold-christian-kroll
======
Normille
I love the idea behind Ecosia and, a couple of months ago, switched my
browsers to use it as my default search engine. Unfortunately the results were
so poor and I found myself having to re-try my search in other search engines
so often, that I gave up and switched back to StartPage / DDG.

 _[neither of which are that great either. But all search engines seem to be
getting worse these days]_

